# between heimdal and kerberos



## cruzler (Apr 13, 2009)

[duplicate]


----------



## cruzler (Apr 13, 2009)

*Conflict between heimdal and kerberos.. (fix)*

Dear all,

I have problem when i try to install my apache, i do : 


```
cd /usr/ports/www/apache22
```
and continue with :

```
make all install clean
```

and i found error like this :


```
===>    Verifying install for pq.5 in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql82-client
===>   postgresql-client-8.2.13 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libcrypto.so.5 - found
===>   postgresql-client-8.2.13 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   postgresql-client-8.2.13 depends on shared library: krb5.3 - found
===>   postgresql-client-8.2.13 depends on shared library: krb5.23 - found
===>   postgresql-client-8.2.13 depends on shared library: intl - found
===>  Configuring for postgresql-client-8.2.13
MIT's and Heimdal Kerberos are mutually exclusive.
Please choose one or the other.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql82-client.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql82-client.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apr.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/apr.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
```


What should i do to solve this problem, i think it's because ports conflict, but i don't know how to change it..


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2009)

```
MIT_KRB5=off (default) "Build with MIT's kerberos support"
     HEIMDAL_KRB5=off (default) "Builds with Heimdal kerberos support"
```
Pick one, NOT both.


```
cd /usr/ports/databases/postgresql82-client && make rmconfig
```

Unless you have a specific reason to change them leave the default options as is.


----------



## cruzler (Apr 13, 2009)

Waaaahhh..Thanks a lot sir.. it's works..!
Puff..i don't know if i only should chose  one between that two..

Thanks sir..


----------

